

Why GitHub is not your CV (2013) - betolink
https://blog.jcoglan.com/2013/11/15/why-github-is-not-your-cv/

======
betolink
"So really, your GitHub profile displays two things: how 'influential’ you
are, and how easily you can be coerced into constantly working. It’s honestly
about as relevant to a decent hiring decision as your Klout score."

...

"...Employers love to talk about passion. You must be passionate about
problem-solving, or testing, or agile methodologies, or whatever this week’s
9-factor NoData cargo cult is. We don’t want to work with anyone who’s not
passionate.

Now, I don’t actually know what people mean exactly by 'passion’, so I asked
around, and the gist seems to be that it means you have an enthusiasm for your
work that extends beyond your working hours. That you don’t switch off. That
you can’t stop thinking about work because you’re just so gosh-darned pumped
about it. In other words, that you will put in unpaid overtime on demand and
without question, because your job is your primary source of emotional
fulfilment."

Couldn't agree more.

~~~
Terr_
When people say "passion" I mentally convert it to "pride in your work".

This is opposed to the "it passes all the unit tests, I'm outta here"
approach.

~~~
Gigablah
To be fair, "it passes all the unit tests, I'm outta here" is already a very
good baseline.

